# T-Lock Shingle Roof Vent Replacement



## robmicgrn (Jul 26, 2012)

Is it wise or possible to replace several roof vent's on a house with t-lock shingles? Replacement shingles are not available, and hail damaged vents need replacing.

Thanks in advance!

Rob


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

You can usually Find T-Locks on Craigslist. Also they can be cut out of 90lbs and then set in a thin layer of Cement. Also call roofers, smart ones in hail areas salvage what they can on the re-roofs and come back and offer repairs after the insurance company picks and chooses what they want to replace.


Also do the vents really need to be replaced??? If there just dented, leave them and pocket the money...

D


----------



## caliberroofs (Jun 29, 2012)

Good thought,
whats not broken need not be fixed, and definitely not replaced. 
But the OP says said damaged vents so - yes replaces them. You may pocket some money otherwise but you may loose goodwill.


----------

